# Lange und robuste Regenhose



## duc-mo (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

bei der aktuellen Wetterlage fahre ich seit Jahren eine lange Bip mit einer kurzen Endura Regenhose drüber. Als Alternative wenns nasser und kälter wird suche ich jetzt eine lange Regenhose. 

Das Obermaterial sollte möglichst robust sein. Ich hab eine 0815 Regenhosen aus dem Trekkingbereich und die ist im Sitzbereich nach ein paar Minuten durch und ich glaube, dass das Material keinen Sturz überleben würde...

Ich suche also eine Hose mit robustem Obermaterial, mit Membran und mehrfach verstärktem Sitzbereich. Ein zwei Taschen wären noch wünschenswert und ein Schnitt der zum Biken taugt. Also hoch geschnitten am Rücken für eine breite Überdeckung mit der Jacke und die Beine sollten eng einstellbar sein, damit nix in der Kette verheddert...

Ideen?

Jan


----------



## Baxter75 (6. Februar 2016)

Worauf du noch achten solltest. .das nen Seitlicher Reißverschluss mindestens bis zum Knie geht. ..Die Auswahl wird durch deinen Wunsch mit den Taschen geringer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (7. Februar 2016)

Du meinst damit man mit Schuhen in die Hose kommt wäre der Reißverschluss sinnvoll? Das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so wichtig, weil ich keine Hose suche, die ich bei nem Schauer auf Tour überziehen kann, sondern eine Hose die solo über der Polsterhose funktioniert.

Zwei Taschen wären super, weil meine leichte Regenjacke keine Taschen hat...


----------



## duc-mo (7. Februar 2016)

Ach so... Hast du konkrete Tipps?


----------



## Baxter75 (7. Februar 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Du meinst damit man mit Schuhen in die Hose kommt wäre der Reißverschluss sinnvoll? Das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so wichtig, weil ich keine Hose suche, die ich bei nem Schauer auf Tour überziehen kann, sondern eine Hose die solo über der Polsterhose funktioniert.
> 
> Zwei Taschen wären super, weil meine leichte Regenjacke keine Taschen hat...



Ja,das man besser in die Hose kommt mit Schuhen ..Mit den 5/10 Impact High zb ..solls da nicht so einfach sein... laut nem User hier im Forum..

Gucke mal bei Endura,Löffler,Vaude oder Gore Bike Wear ... es sind einfach zu viele Hosen auffem markt,da weiß man kaum,welche man nehmen soll


----------



## Knallscharsche (8. Februar 2016)

Also mit nem 5/10 Impact high in 13 (Trage ich) wirst du vermulich in quasi gar keine Hose Reinkommen. Das sind so dermaßene Knobelbecher.
Die Hoße müsste dann schon Wadenreisverschlüsse bis zum Knie haben und Obenrum auch dementsprechend weit sein.


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Februar 2016)

Knallscharsche schrieb:


> Also mit nem 5/10 Impact high in 13 (Trage ich) wirst du vermulich in quasi gar keine Hose Reinkommen. Das sind so dermaßene Knobelbecher.
> Die Hoße müsste dann schon Wadenreisverschlüsse bis zum Knie haben und Obenrum auch dementsprechend weit sein.



 Bei solchen Kindersärgen ,wirds dann echt schwierig..da muss der Reißverschluss,schon bis über die Knie gehn ... Aber es gibt ja ein paar Hosen ,die bis zum Knie oder sogar bis fast zum Bund zum Zippen sind


----------



## duc-mo (8. Februar 2016)

Wie gesagt, das ist für mich kein Kriterium. Wenn ich auf Tour eine Regenhose im Rucksack mitnehme, dann eine Kurze. Wenn der Reißverschluss drin wäre, würde er mich aber auch nicht stören...

Ich hab am WE noch etwas recherchiert, aber ich bin nicht schlauer geworden... Hat niemand einen konkreten Tipp?


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Februar 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das ist für mich kein Kriterium. Wenn ich auf Tour eine Regenhose im Rucksack mitnehme, dann eine Kurze. Wenn der Reißverschluss drin wäre, würde er mich aber auch nicht stören...
> 
> Ich hab am WE noch etwas recherchiert, aber ich bin nicht schlauer geworden... Hat niemand einen konkreten Tipp?



Selbst wenn du von Anfang an die Lange Hose anhast ..macht nen Reißverschluss sinn ,grad wenn man zb unterwegs die Lange ausziehen will...
Wäre vielleicht von vorteil,wenn du mal sagen würdest ,wo du schon gestöbert hast und was für Modelle du dir angeguckt hast..ach und was du ausgeben willst in etwa

gucke dir die mal an http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=131524;menu=1000,18,12;mid[15]=1;pgc[104][3300]=1


----------



## trautsichnix (8. Februar 2016)

ich bin von der Haglöfs Rando 2 begeistert ok ist nicht Billig hat aber auch noch 2 Wasserdichte Seitentaschen.


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Februar 2016)

trautsichnix schrieb:


> ich bin von der Haglöfs Rando 2 begeistert ok ist nicht Billig hat aber auch noch 2 Wasserdichte Seitentaschen.



Sie wird aber sicherlich kein verstärkten Sitzbereich haben oder ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trautsichnix (8. Februar 2016)

Nein..


----------



## Bettina (8. Februar 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich suche also eine Hose mit robustem Obermaterial, mit Membran und mehrfach verstärktem Sitzbereich. Ein zwei Taschen wären noch wünschenswert und ein Schnitt der zum Biken taugt. Also hoch geschnitten am Rücken für eine breite Überdeckung mit der Jacke und die Beine sollten eng einstellbar sein, damit nix in der Kette verheddert...


Das suche ich auch 
Hat jemand die Norrona Fjora dri daheim und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## duc-mo (8. Februar 2016)

Also ne neue Skitourenhose wäre zwar auch mal wieder angesagt, aber da stelle ich dann doch andere Ansprüche als an eine Bikehose... 

Der verstärkte Sitzbereich ist mir wirklich wichtig... Meine Endura Superlite hält den Allerwertesten perfekt trocken und das auch nach 3 1/2 Jahren unter permanentem Dreckbeschuss. Die lange Variante kommt für mich aber nicht in Frage, weil das Material an der Vorderseite auf den nakten Oberschenkeln "festklebt" wie ein nasser Duschvorhang... Mit einer Bip drunter ist das kein Thema, aber im Sommer, wenn ich nur die Polsterhose drunter trage, dann ist das nicht sooo schön... 

Nur zur Erklärung... Die lange Regenhose ist wirklich nur für den Herbst / Winter / Frühjahr gedacht wo mir die lange Bip einfach zu warm ist... Die Hose werde ich auf Tour also nie ausziehen und das Thema mit den Reißverschlüssen ist wirklich nicht so entscheident... 

Ich habe bisher noch nichts probegetragen, weil die Läden hier in der Nähe einfach nichts entsprechendes hergeben...


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Februar 2016)

Wenn man dir schon Vorschläge macht. .wäre es auch gut obs passend is oder nich . .sonst braucht man sich die Mühe garnicht machen. .dir Hosen vorzuschlagen


----------



## duc-mo (8. Februar 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Wenn man dir schon Vorschläge macht. .wäre es auch gut obs passend is oder nich . .sonst braucht man sich die Mühe garnicht machen. .dir Hosen vorzuschlagen



Welche konkreten Vorschläge meinst du denn??? Bisher habe ich von dir nur "Endura,Löffler,Vaude oder Gore Bike Wear" gelesen... Das hilft mir aber auch nicht weiter, weil jeder der genannten Hersteller schon mindestens eine Hand voll Hosen im Programm hat. Es geht mir um konkrete Tipps, am liebsten von jemandem der die Hose so nutzt wie ich das vor habe...

Ich kaufe nicht sooo häufig Bikeklamotten. Wenn ich etwas gefunden habe was für mich funktioniert, dann trage ich die Sachen über mehrere Jahre. Insofern ist der Preis nicht sooo entscheident, wobei ich vermutlich auch keine 200€ für ne Hose ausgeben würde...


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Februar 2016)

gucke bitte mal bei post #9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (8. Februar 2016)

Ah, übersehen...

Hast du damit Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Auf den Bildern fehlt die im Text angekündigte Tasche. Entscheidender ist aber die fehlende Möglichkeit die Beinweite im Wadenbereich ein zu stellen... Ich hab schon mal eine Hose mit dem Kettenblatt geschrottet, das passiert mir nicht nochmal...


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Februar 2016)

Nein hab keine Erfahrung damit ...Wie ich oben schon mal geschrieben hab,wirds halt schwierig mit den Taschen ... Im Rückenbereich befindet sich eine kleine Reißverschlusstasche um die wichten Dinge verstauen zu können. Laut Text....


----------



## ole73 (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo
Ich hatte eine Löffler, die nach ein paar Monaten im Sitzbereich schon durchgescheuert war!
Nun suche ich auch eine robustere Variante! 

Grüsse
Ole


----------



## duc-mo (23. September 2016)

Ich buddel meinen Thread pünktlich zum bevorstehenden Herbst mal wieder aus... 

Über den "Sommer" bin ich noch ganz gut mit der kurzen Regenhose gekommen, aber inzwischen gibts leider "Verschleißerscheinungen" in Form von Undichtigkeiten und Ablösungen an den Nähten. Insofern wird das ganze wieder akuter und ich überlege hin und her ob ich mir eine kurze oder lange Regenhose anschaffe.

Ich war heute im Bikeshop und habe die Endura MT500 in kurz und lang probiert. Meine aktuelle Hose geht bis übers Knie, die MT500 ist deutlich kürzer was mich im Winter stören würde. Die Lange MT500 war ganz gut, aber sie könnte einen Ticken länger sein. Bei beiden schreckt mich noch der Preis ab...

Gibts Alternativen?


----------



## Baxter75 (24. September 2016)

Wenns eine von endura sein soll..Wie wärs mit der Helium 3/4  die geht auf jeden Fall übers knie und mit knapp 90 € nicht ganz so teuer ....hab mit vor kurzem die gore bike wear  Power Trail Gore-Tex  geholt..saß von den vieren ( Gore Bike Wear Element, Vaude Sprache III , Endura Superlite) die ich zur Auswahl hatte am besten


----------



## duc-mo (24. September 2016)

Endura nur, weil mein Händler die Marke führt. Ich würde auch was anderes nehmen, wenns meinen Ansprüchen entspricht.


----------



## Yeti666 (9. Oktober 2016)

z.B. https://www.norrona.com/de-DE/produkte/fjora/fjora-dri1-pants-m/?color=7760


----------



## roliK (10. Oktober 2016)

Hab die Endura MT500 Waterproof Pant in lang, und bin recht zufrieden damit. Raschelt zwar minimal beim Fahren, aber das fällt nach ein paar Metern nicht mehr auf. Die Hose ist auf jeden Fall robust gebaut und wasserdicht.


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Oktober 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Hab die Endura MT500 Waterproof Pant in lang, und bin recht zufrieden damit. Raschelt zwar minimal beim Fahren, aber das fällt nach ein paar Metern nicht mehr auf. Die Hose ist auf jeden Fall robust gebaut und wasserdicht.



Is das diese hier ???
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=129656;menu=1000,18,12;mid[404]=1;pgc[1686]=1692;pgc[104][3300]=1


----------



## roliK (10. Oktober 2016)

Genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (10. Oktober 2016)

Musst du beim anziehen die Schuhe ausziehen ???? Muss mir demnächst auch mal ne neue Lange Regenhose gönnen ,die MT500 hab ich auch schon länger im Auge


----------



## vitaminc (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab mir vor Jahren ne Helly Hansen gekauft:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0029SHJIW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Die ist 100% wasserdicht, auch von Innen nach Außen, d.h. natürlich schwitzt man darin auch, aber Atmungsaktivität bei Regenklamotten funktioniert sowieso nicht.

Preis/Leistung ist Top!!


----------



## roliK (10. Oktober 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Musst du beim anziehen die Schuhe ausziehen ???? Muss mir demnächst auch mal ne neue Lange Regenhose gönnen ,die MT500 hab ich auch schon länger im Auge


Nein - geht sich bei meinen 45er Adidas Terrex grad halt so aus. Die Hose hat unten auch einen Reißverschluß, wo man die Hosenbeine erweitern (nicht ganz öffnen) kann.


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Oktober 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Nein - geht sich bei meinen 45er Adidas Terrex grad halt so aus. Die Hose hat unten auch einen Reißverschluß, wo man die Hosenbeine erweitern (nicht ganz öffnen) kann.



Den Reißverschluss habe ich schon gesehen ,mir gehts halt darum,ob meine 5/10 Impact High in 43 da durch passen .. Wie fällt sie von der Größe her aus ??? Bin evt am überlegen ,ne Nr größer zu bestellen ,damit sie an den Beinen Länger is und somit gewährleistet is,das sie nicht hoch rutsch und die Schuhe oben rum immer abgedeckt sind ..so das kein Wasser oben rein laufen kann


----------



## roliK (10. Oktober 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Wie fällt sie von der Größe her aus ??? Bin evt am überlegen ,ne Nr größer zu bestellen ,damit sie an den Beinen Länger is und somit gewährleistet is,das sie nicht hoch rutsch und die Schuhe oben rum immer abgedeckt sind ..so das kein Wasser oben rein laufen kann


Schwer zu sagen.  Mir passt Größe L gut, bin 182 cm groß + 84 cm SL, kürzer dürfte die Hose aber nicht sein.


----------



## duc-mo (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde auch sagen das sie sehr kurz ausfällt und am Bein ist sie zusätzlich noch relativ eng. Insofern glaube ich nicht das der Impact da durch passt...


----------



## Biker_79 (10. Oktober 2016)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> z.B. https://www.norrona.com/de-DE/produkte/fjora/fjora-dri1-pants-m/?color=7760


Die hat ein Kumpel von mir auch. Der ist sehr zufrieden, mir wäre der Preis aber viel zu teuer.


----------



## Belchenradler (13. Oktober 2016)

ist denn die Endura MT500 II Waterproof eher eine reine Regenhose, oder kann man damit, in der kalten Jahreszeit, auch mal Touren fahren wenn’s nicht regnet, ohne sich gleich nass zu schwitzen?

Bin auf der Suche nach einer langen Hose für die kalte Jahreszeit und am überlegen, ob es die MT500 Spray oder die o.g. Waterproof werden soll - oder braucht es gar beide? Fahre nur selten bei strömendem Regen los, aber dann fängt es halt doch mal unterwegs an …


----------



## roliK (14. Oktober 2016)

Die Waterproof ist eine reine Regenhose, da brauch zumindest ich im Winter noch was drunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (14. Oktober 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Die Waterproof ist eine reine Regenhose, da brauch zumindest ich im Winter noch was drunter.



Mit ner 3/4 Bib würde es sicherlich gehn oder ????


----------



## roliK (14. Oktober 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Mit ner 3/4 Bib würde es sicherlich gehn oder ????


Ja genau, so eine ziehe ich auch an drunter.


----------



## Belchenradler (14. Oktober 2016)

danke für die Antworten! Aber klar ziehe ich darunter noch ne Bib an, auch wegen der Polsterung.

Meine Frage oben bezog sich allerdings eher auf die Atmungsaktivität der Waterproof gerade im Vergleich mit der MT500 Spray. Fühlt sich die Waterproof z.B. bei Touren mit 5 - 10°C schnell schwitzig an? Ist die Spray im direkten Vergleich deutlich atmungsaktiver?


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Oktober 2016)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> danke für die Antworten! Aber klar ziehe ich darunter noch ne Bib an, auch wegen der Polsterung.
> 
> Meine Frage oben bezog sich allerdings eher auf die Atmungsaktivität der Waterproof gerade im Vergleich mit der MT500 Spray. Fühlt sich die Waterproof z.B. bei Touren mit 5 - 10°C schnell schwitzig an? Ist die Spray im direkten Vergleich deutlich atmungsaktiver?



Kann jetzt nur für die Spray sprechen aber ich würde sagen ,sie is mit Sicherheit atmungsaktiver gegenüber der Waterproof ..aber das is ja immer schwer zusagen ,da jeder anders schwitzt bzw der eine mehr ,der andere weniger


----------



## lonelywulf.mm (14. Oktober 2016)

hab auch die MT500 in lang, meine Scott ATR in gr. 42 passen gerade so noch durch .Ich würde die Hose als atmungsaktiv bezeichnen ,bei anstrengender fahrt hab ich es noch nicht geschafft die Hose innen nass zu schwitzen. 

gesendet von meinem Sadomaso


----------



## Belchenradler (14. Oktober 2016)

Danke! Und Du redest von der MT500 Waterproof, nicht MT500 Spray, richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (21. Oktober 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen.  Mir passt Größe L gut, bin 182 cm groß + 84 cm SL, kürzer dürfte die Hose aber nicht sein.



*roliK*
Hab mich jetzt auch für die L entschieden ,da mir da die Beinlänge besser passt ..Bin 175 cm groß + 83 cm SL


----------



## Diplont (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer lange Regenhose, die ich für einen Trans-Alp im Sommer mitnehme. Bisher hatte ich die Endura MT500 II Wasserdichte Hose lang. Diese war leider am Hintern undicht und ich habe sie zurückgegeben. Mir hat an der MT500 II besonders gefallen, dass die sehr lange war und bis über die Schuhe ging.

Jetzt möchte ich mir eine neue Regenhose zulegen, da die MT500 II bis auf weiteres nicht geliefert wird. Allerdings finde ich zu diesen keine Erfahrungsberichte, aber vielleicht hier im Forum Leute, die die Regenhose haben und etwas dazu sagen bzw. mir andere Hosen empfehlen würden:
- ION Bike Shell Pant Slush --> Überhose, 135€, Wassersäule 10000 mm, Atmungsaktivität 10000 g/m²/24h
- GORE Bike Wear Power Trail GORE-TEX® Active Pants long --> 161€
- Norrona Fjora Dri1 Pants --> Überhose, 223€, Wassersäule 20000 mm, Atmungsaktivität 20000 g/m²/24h

Taugen die Hose was?
Würdet ihr mir was anderes empfehlen?
Wäre Softshell besser als eine reine Überhose?
Der Preis spielt eine untergeordnetet Rolle. Die Regenhose sollte robust sein und für längere Touren (2-3 Stunden am Stück, ohne die Hose auszuziehen) geeignet sein.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Hat sich erledigt, bei Rose ist sie noch zu haben:
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/endura-mt500-ii-regenhose/aid:811641?searchquery=mt500 ii


----------

